# I got interviewed on Inside the Recording Studio



## Mike Greene (Sep 16, 2022)

Jody Whitesides (who was an assistant here, back when I was doing a lot of TV scoring) and Chris Hellstrom have a podcast called Inside the Recording Studio, which is actually quite good. (With the exception of this episode, of course, which is mostly just me rambling about my favorite subject - me!)

Okay, so it's not exactly the Hollywood interview that the world has been waiting for, but it was fun. It's on all the usual podcast places, or on their website.


----------



## Pier (Sep 16, 2022)

Woah what a great interview Mike!

I always thought you were more the orchestral composer type 😂


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 17, 2022)

You think there's no audience for you rambling about yourself? Sounds like a good time to me, I'm giving it a listen


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 17, 2022)

Great interview, Mike. Nice to get to know a bit about you! I used to record and produce bands. Man, I miss doing that. Well, at least the “let's commit to this drums track and quickly move to guitars”, and get something done by 6pm. In sample world things take forever. We only commit to saving every far# we make until we can listen to that repeatedly in a 8-hours loop, until we realize we're bored and have no idea it's bad, too bad, or dreadful.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 17, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> You think there's no audience for you rambling about yourself? Sounds like a good time to me, I'm giving it a listen


I've done interviews before about various projects or topics, and that all feels normal. But it's a strange thing to do an interview that's entirely about ... yourself. And even stranger to imagine anyone would be interested. _I_ love listening to me talking about myself, but it's a leap to assume others would be interested as well. (Plenty of dates have confirmed that! )

Mind you, I love hearing _other_ people's stories and how they've navigated this business. I had a great time with Andrew Graham (@ag75 ) a few weeks ago when he was in town conducting Moulin Rouge. It's a fascinating career he's had. So it makes sense that other people might like hearing my story in the same way I enjoy hearing theirs.

But still, it feels pretty weird to post a topic that's essentially a vanity piece. I'm saying all that, not so much as a defense of myself posting this, but as "permission" for others to do the same. Does it feel weird to post something so self-serving? Yep. But that doesn't mean people won't appreciate the chance to hear your story. I sure would.


----------



## Pier (Sep 17, 2022)

It's fascinating stuff Mike.

And you have a great voice too. Maybe you could start a Mike Greene podcast or something? You could invite composers, rappers, producers, engineers... I'm sure you know a LOT of people. I'm just sayin!


----------



## Ben E (Sep 21, 2022)

Really good interview! Thanks for this.


----------

